# ecu relocation



## mazdaverx7 (Dec 20, 2005)

i was pondering this idea for some time after observing the potential problems the ecu faces under the seat in my 89 Hardbody, i was considering relocating it. currently, the ecu is junk via an offroading flood from the previous owner and another is on its way. i was thinking of mounting the new ecu to the rear cab wall behind the seat. in doing so, i would need four or five feet of the harness that plugs into the ecu and perhaps the de-soldered ecu plugs to make the connection work properly without cutting much. mounting it to the cab wall would get the ecu off of the floor and using three rubber mounts would help suck up some of the vibration. what are your guys' thoughts on this? any better ways out there?


----------



## airdevil85 (Oct 20, 2007)

mazdaverx7 said:


> i was pondering this idea for some time after observing the potential problems the ecu faces under the seat in my 89 Hardbody, i was considering relocating it. currently, the ecu is junk via an offroading flood from the previous owner and another is on its way. i was thinking of mounting the new ecu to the rear cab wall behind the seat. in doing so, i would need four or five feet of the harness that plugs into the ecu and perhaps the de-soldered ecu plugs to make the connection work properly without cutting much. mounting it to the cab wall would get the ecu off of the floor and using three rubber mounts would help suck up some of the vibration. what are your guys' thoughts on this? any better ways out there?




Sorry if this is an older resolver issue... just water proof the ecu...


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Take up your carpet and make sure you will need more wiring. On Pathfinders, you can relocate the ECU to the glove box by simply cutting and extending one ground wire and re-wrapping the harness in tape.


----------

